# Puppy not eating/ too much time in crate?



## aak (Mar 16, 2007)

Day before yesterday (Monday), Frosty didn't eat his breakfast. That morning we had his check-up at the vet, so I told the vet that I didn't think Frosty liked the new food (Canidae) that the breeder asked me to switch him to. I had been feeding mostly Eukanuba with little bits of the Canidae mixed in for a gradual change to the new food. But the more Canidae I put in, the less he liked it, so by Monday morning he didn't touch his breakfast. The vet said that Eukanuba should be fine and to just feed him that instead of changing if he likes it better. So yesterday was all three meals (1/4C per meal) totally Eukanuba, and he chowed it down like a champion. So I thought I had the problem solved. Well, now again today, he's not eating anything. He didn't eat breakfast and is now refusing lunch. His food is exactly the same as it was yesterday when he gulped it all down, so I don't know why he's not eating. Is he still adjusting to his new home (we got him this past Saturday)? Is it possible that it's just his natural inclination to eat a lot one day and not much the next day? When should I start to worry? He drank a ton of water first thing this morning and then a few sips after a walk. He didn't drink any with lunch. 

In the back of my mind, I wonder if he's not eating because he's crated too much? In all the things I read about potty training, it says restrict access, restrict access, restrict access. So we have him in an x-pen in the great room where all of us always are at. His crate is inside the pen. I take him out of the x-pen for 30-45 minutes of supervised play time every couple of hours. He sleeps in his crate all night (11pm-7am). Usually in the evenings, he's just laying with us on the couch, so he's not in his x-pen or crate that much in the evening, just mostly during the day. He can always see us, but often he's barking/whining to get out. Am I doing this wrong?!? Today he's gone on his own accord into his crate inside the x-pen, and stayed there sleeping the whole morning. I'm guessing because he has no energy because he hasn't eaten!! 

I've emailed my breeder, but I thought I'd come here with my concerns as well. Any advice would be great. Thanks!

aak
worried new mommy


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hello Aak, I found with Oreo his eating was sporatic the first few days. One day he'd eat both meals ( 2 meals as advised by my breeder), then the next he wouldn't want breakfast, so I would remove it after 30mins and offer it up for dinner. One day I remember he refused to eat both his meals and I could tell he was starved closer to his bedtime. He was whining that evening, so I gave him just a few pieces of kibble to hold him over the night. This happened on and off until it just clicked that he needed to eat when I offered him his meals. Now keep in mind that he is most likely out of sorts, he just left him mother and siblings, so just offer it on the schedule. If he refuses, just offer it on the next meal. As for the sleeping he is a puppy and my Oreo still naps at 5 mos of age. I think puppies really go through a lot and the eating and sleeping is simply a manifestation of it. Don't worry, as long as he even eats a bit and he is well hydrated he should be okay. Oh yes, and some loose stool may happen as well, since he is now in a new environment. Keep us posted and simply try to bond with your pup at this time. Offer the food at your scheduled times and give it a day or two. If he still refuses to eat or drinks very little then take him in to the vet asap.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

aak, I can't remember if you have a copy of _The Havanese_ by Diane Klumb. If so, this would be a good time to go read the chapter on eating/feeding. You're not alone in this area - not at all.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Cosmo was a very fussy eater in the beginning as well . He had days he would just turn up his nose at his food . Then other days he would gobble it down .. The first few weeks are challenging . My first Vet did not understand smaller dogs and the food he recoomended did not work . COsmo would not eat whay asta would eat .
Now he is on home cooked he is a great eater !!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

AAK. Houston is the same way. He is just starting to settle in to eating regular now. I also found out that sometimes he does not like to dine alone. If I sit next to him, he chows down. Funny puppies


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam was the same way when he came home. He refused to eat the food the breeder sent home with him, unless I sat on the floor with him and gave it to him piece by piece. My shepherds were always good eaters but I worried more about a 3 lb pup that a 15 lb pup. They can get dehydrated very fast. It took a few weeks but he did finally start eating on a regular basis. 

I think you are doing all the right things, if you can't watch them they should be in a safe place like an ex-pen. Try not to worry. It will get better


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Please excuse cause this doesn't apply to this thread BUT I"M DESPERATE!! Could someone refresh my memory how to downsize the photos for uploading??? I couldn't find the previous posts on the subject! Thanks for helping out a computer challenged person!! Vicki P.S. If you don't want to post here then pm me!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Vickie: On the right-hand side of the main forum page, there is a link to the picture sizing.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

OK, thanks.....what do I size it down to?? And after it sizes it down then what? Will it still be in my file or someplace else? These are probably DUMB questions but I am a slow learner! vicki


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Paige.......just wanted you to know...you have 3 great looking dogs!I love your avatar and signature photos!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy started out as a great eater, but as his growth slowed down, so did his appetite. Last week he was on "a diet". He decided that 1/4 cup a day, twice a day is the maximum he would it. Or rather, I would feed him. lol I also had to get down on the floor and feed him one morsle at a time. Other times I would follow him around dropping bits of food on the ground....sigh. This week he is a little better and eats mostly out of his bowl, but he wants me to stay over him and praise. This is quite different from my two standard poodles who will pretty much eat everything that isn't nailed down.


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*Pups not eating*

If you have a new pup that has just come to your home - be patient. I will take 3-4 weeks before your pup will be settled in. So anything that happens the first few weeks take with a grain of salt. If you start changing food every other day cause they aren't eating - I promise you - in a few days they will be saying "Ok - what has she got for me today?" And you will be doing this the rest of his/her life. Offer the food - give them 20 minutes and pick it up.
If you sit and hand feed piece by piece that is fine as long as you want to do it every day. This is a baby. He has been yanked out of his world and thrown into yours. He lost all his brothers and sisters and is now alone. He has nothing better to do that see what kind of hoops you are going to jump through.
I did this with my first Hav for about two weeks - offering everything under the sun - some days she ate - some days it was "no I don't want that today".
I finally wised up - settled on one food and took control of this 4 pound dog that was running out house. She never starved her self for too long but did finally learn that when I offered something she better eat it if she was hungry. Antoher problem is no competition - When we have pups and are feeding three times a day - it takes about 35 seconds for them to finish the food. Once the pups are separated - and there is no competition - and they don't don't have to fight for food - some just lose interest.
I have one that is almost 18 months and she HAS to eat with someone - so I put her bowl next to another that eats at a comprable speed so they finish up about the same time. Puppies sleep alot also and if they are sleeping a lot then they don't need as much to eat. A 10-12 week old pup need about 1/4 three times a day. This will work itself out with a little patience. As long as the pup seems to feel OK and not act sick - just roll with him for a few weeks - he is adjusting to a whole new environment. Give him a chance - and let him know you love him. You will probably both do fine.


----------



## aak (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, everyone. As an update, I thought I'd let you know that Frosty as been doing very well with his eating. I've kept with the Eukanuba, and it's only every so often that he skips a meal now. The vet said he looked great when I took him for his vax, so I'm pleased! 

aak


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

aak, that is good news!! I does take time and patience. Oreo was like that for the first 5 or so days and then it was like a light went on in his head that he better eat his meal or he would have to wait for the next one  They do not starve, just like children - they go through their picky stages and then if we are consistent they eat


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k......... another hijack of this thread. Sorry !

Whitbmom, I just noticed your signature. Now why did I think you were Catherine?? I've been calling you Catherine for a while! LOL  

AND I had to say I love what you have there, Helen ...... MHS !


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Marj, don't you worry. Funny thing is, is when I was little I kept on asking my parents to be called Cathy! So I think that is rather coincidental  I was nice being someone else for a little while, thanks Marj  LOL

As for the MHS, I have come to realize just how contagious it is..... Even my hubby is slowly coming down with it


----------

